# feeding frenzy



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

hi again all

well ive had my baby rbp's for about 2 weeks now and i still havent seen them go sick when feeding is this normal for baby's or should they be going crazy when feeding ive tried not feeding them for a couple of days and it still makes no differents im not saying they do nothing at all ...but they dont go that mad for it lol

thanks pete


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what are you feeding them? and how big are your p's


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

my reds were the same way but they came out of it and started gettin into it more and more so i wouldnt worry about it much as long as they are eating


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks there just over a inch at the moment but i have seen some groth already and ive only had them 2 weeks lol ive heard they grow fast

im feeding them smelt and some feeder neons as a treat every couple of days they just dont seam that aggresive yet ??? but i suppose that will come in time after all there still baby's


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

mine are 4 inches long and still don't eat infront of me...is it ever going to happen?

How come in some videos smaller P's are chasing feeders like theyve never had a meal?

But mine wont eat ever in day time or at night in front of me, only at night when no one is there...

Any tips?


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

hhhmmm i dunno maybe a dimmer light or more shade as in more plants for them to chill out in, what are you feeding them and how often i feed mine smelt and neon tetra feeders while there still small every couple of days

i think the key word is patients lol


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Patience is the key word, your right.
Make sure they have lots of places to hide and turn the lights on and off at the same time every day.
You have 7 rbp's so feed enough for about 4 of them and they will begin to fight over the food.
They need to get used to to you, it just takes time bro.
Be sure to tell us when have their first bloodbath in front of your eyes.


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

try a dimmer light.. I works for me.. I thought my P was dead a couple of times... Good lu c k


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

wait til they get 3 inches. give them a live koi of their same size and you'll see what you're looking for. they grow 1 inch per month so dont expect they'd push it in 2 weeks time. :smile:

piranhas generally wont eat in front of you, its very cautious on its surrounding movements and shapes unless the fish has a very aggressive character.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

another..... (prequel of the 1st pic)


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i have a shoal of 6 rbs
when they got to 2 inches they went mad at feeding and have done so then on.
they are now 5 inches in a matter of 3 months,they are fed every day and dont care whether the light is on or not!
I DROP THE FOOD IN AND WATCH FROM THE GLASS!
they were on beefheart for a while but now eat sprats from tescos and go mad on them!! they eat everyday 4 x 3-4 inch sprats!!
i put the light on in the evening and a few mins latter they get fed,
they have grown so quick its amazing,they have only just started to show some red.
but i had 2 small reds in another tank before these and they hardly ate at all,just little mouthfulls.
these six go mad!! 
when the first bite is taken the rest go beserk! after a few seconds its hard to see anything clearley in the tank!
there is rarley anything left,i have to do water changes every 4 days though.
if i leave it longer they dont eat as much.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

just eaten!

i have tried alot of diffrent foods ,but they nether ate like they do on sprats,i even feed my large reds these and they eat 3 each!,where as when i used to give them goldfish they would eat one each and if they could be bothered maybe 2.also they would only eat everyother day,now they eat every day. again they are messy so the water changes are more frequent,but i like to see them go nuts,and they are used to me doing the water changes.

i think its to do with a lot of different things but maybe also their personality.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just be patient it will take some time...and never starve such small Ps since they tend to cannibalize each other if not well fed :nod: ...!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This thread reminds me of how people have mis-conceptions on how Ps really are. P's do have the Fury within, but its determined on how their comfort level is in an aquarium. Each shoal is different from anothers. You cannot expect Ps to automatically have a feeding frenzy each time food or a feeder is dropped in the tank, but will show they stregnth of their massive appetite.

Only help I can advice on is raising up the temp and cutiing back on their daily feeding routine. You should see a slight more aggression afterwards.

_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition *_


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

cool pix!


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks for the help all , nice pics gasman i carnt wait till my p's are that size nice tank


----------

